# Cooking Smoked Turkey Legs



## Dancer in the kitchen

Hello Everyone!

It's been a while since I've visited DC. I probably need to be back in the newby forum!  I just don't have the time to spend in the forums as I'd like. But everyone's always so nice here, I still feel like I can come to you all with questions. So here goes . . . how long do I cook about 2# of smoked turkey legs? They're store bought, already smoked & it says to cook until it reaches an internal temp of 160 degrees.

Thanks all & I'll try to visit more often.

Debbie


----------



## QSis

You are just reheating them, Debbie. 

How you going to serve them?  

You want them heated in the oven on a roasting sheet, or in a pot of pintos and greens, or what?

If it's the former, I shouldn't think they would take more than an hour at 325, depending on the size of the legs.  

If you don't care about the skin, a good way to reheat is to steam them, probably for 20 minutes.

Lee


----------



## Dancer in the kitchen

Thanks for responding so quickly, QSis!  I just served them as is.  My husband had them at a church fair one time & they were so good.  Using them in greens sounds really good too.  I'll keep that in mind next time since the legs were so salty.  Neither one of us finished our legs.  My mouth feels all puckered.  I ended up cooking them on 350 for about 45 minutes.  The texture was good, but just too salty.  Disappointing!


----------



## QSis

Yeah, a lot of people use them in place of ham hocks to flavor greens and beans.

I've never had one sold at a fair, but I know they are very popular.   I'm guessing that those must not be cured and the ones sold in supermarkets are?

Lee


----------



## Dancer in the kitchen

I think you're right! I don't remember it being that salty at the fair. THEY were deee-licious! Both my hubby & I will be drinking a lot of water tonight!


----------



## auntdot

Smoked turkey legs need not be salty, and I am very senstitive to salt.

I love those suckers but can rarely get them.  Eat them just as a snack. Give one to a kid and he/she (I wish there was a genereic pronoun) can munch on it for hours.

Right now a pot of greens and smoked turkey or ham sounds really good.  Or, sure, a dish with beans. Or use in a jambalaya type dish.  

Gosh, remember many years ago when we were very poor we could find smoked turkey legs for 19 cents a pound.  They provided us with many good meals.

Now that we can afford to eat a little higher on the turkey, or the hog, we still love to cook with the cheaper meats and foods. Maybe it is because both of our sets of parents were in the Great Depression, maybe it is just we like the taste of the stuff.

I think it is a bit of both.  

But right now a mess of greens sounds really good. Too much food in the fridge to go through first though.  

But am getting off topic.

Enjoy the legs, wish we could find some.  God bless.


----------



## Corey123

Or in a pot of dried beans. Yum-O!! It IS less fattening than ham hocks though, and less salty.


----------



## AllenOK

Odds are the Smoked Turkey Legs you got at that fair were smoked at that fair.  Many BBQ vendors for fairs will do Smoked Turkey Legs.

I usually smoke a batch of legs in my smoker once a year, to satisfy my taste for them.  The kids go nuts on them!


----------



## Corey123

I like the roated turkey legs that you can get at Disneyland and just walk around the theme park while you eat them! Mmmm, scrumptious!!


----------

